# Wanted: Rental in Florida Panhandle - first week of April



## scoutdog29 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello!  Searching for a place in the Panhandle, preferably near the beach.  Checking in on 3/31 and out on 4/7.  

Our prior place has fallen through last minute!  Looking for a place that can accommodate 4 adults and 4 children.  Any type of pool is a definite plus.

If you have anything available, please let me know.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## cj1949 (Mar 21, 2018)

scoutdog29 said:


> Hello!  Searching for a place in the Panhandle, preferably near the beach.  Checking in on 3/31 and out on 4/7.
> 
> Our prior place has fallen through last minute!  Looking for a place that can accommodate 4 adults and 4 children.  Any type of pool is a definite plus.
> 
> If you have anything available, please let me know.  Thanks in advance!


Hi still looking for Panhandle for 3/31? cindyjones649@gmail.com   text 2692526984


----------

